# obecne czasy



## rotan

Tak mi sie teraz przypomnialo ze kiedys gdzies uslyszalem stwierdzenie: "dzisiejsze czasy" to jest blad jezykowy, powinno sie mowic "obecne czasy"

Jak sie na to zapatrujecie?

Wedlug mnie ma to jakis sens jesli spojrzec na to  tak ze tak naprawde czasy nie zmieniaja sie codziennie, to znacznie dluzszy okres

Dodam ze odkad to uslyszalem to ani razu nie uzylem "dzisiejsze czasy", jakos to do mnie trafilo


----------



## zaffy

Ja używam obu form, ale w "dzisiejszych" chyba częściej.


----------



## rotan

Ja tak dlugo jak o tym nie slyszalem to uzywalem jednej - "dzisiejsze czasy"
I az dziwi mnie jak to mi dalo do myslenia i przestalem jej uzywac, bo nawet robiac research ciezko w tym temacie cokolwiek znalezc na potwierdzenie/zaprzeczenie
Moze czlowiek chcial po prostu oryginalny byc, kto wie


----------



## zaffy

Ja osobiście nie znoszę purystów językowych poprawiających mnie czy innych w zwrotach wszechobecnych. Przykładowo:

Nie mówi się "Tylko i wyłącznie"! Albo to albo to!
Nie mówi się "Dwa czasowniki pod rząd" tylko "z rzędu"!
Nie mówi się "okres czasu" bo to masło maślane!. Jakoś Anglicy mówią  "period of time".

Więc ja osobiście mam to gdzieś. I jeśli jest tak jak mówisz, to do listy dochodzi kolejny:
Nie mówi się "Dzisiejsze czasy" tylko "Obecne czasy"!


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> Nie mówi się "Dwa czasowniki pod rząd" tylko "z rzędu"!


Ja zawsze mowie "pod rzad to mozna isc protestowac"  

Generalnie nie lubie takich bledow, ale np. "okres czasu" w ogole mi nie przeszkadza
A slowo "badz" w nieprawidlowym wyrazeniu "W kazdym badz razie" wydaje mi sie byc nawet fajnym wtraceniem


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> A slowo "badz" w nieprawidlowym wyrazeniu "W kazdym badz razie" wydaje mi sie byc nawet fajnym wtraceniem


O tak. To kolejny wrzód na tyłkach purystów.

Trzeba mieć jeszcze świadomość, że jest masa regionalizmów, a że mam kontakt z ludźmi z całej Polski, to często ludzie mnie poprawiają. Przykładowo:

Ja i każdy na południu powie "Ubierz buty!". Po czym zostanę poprawiony, że mówi się "Załóż buty!".
Ja i każdy na południu powie "Chodźmy na nogach". Po czym usłyszę, że się mówi "Chodźmy pieszo". 
Ja i każdy na południu powie "Oglądnąłem dobry film." Albo "Musisz oglądnąć ten film!" I zaraz usłyszę jazgot, że takiej formy nie ma, że ma być "Obejrzałem" lub "Obejrzyj".

oglądnąć czy obejrzeć? - Poradnia językowa PWN
Jak piszemy: obejrzeć czy oglądnąć?
obejrzeć – oglądnąć - Poradnia językowa PWN


----------



## rotan

Powaznie? 
"Ubierz buty" jest powszechne w moich okolicach, a jestem znad morza
Nigdy nie slyszalem by ktos kogos przy tym poprawil, choc czysto teoretycznie mialoby to sens  

"Ogladnac" rowniez tutaj niejednokrotnie slyszalem

"Chodzmy na nogach"... hmm... tego rzeczywiscie tutaj nie slysze


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> "Ubierz buty" jest powszechne w moich okolicach, a jestem znad morza


Tak mi powiedziano. Że "ubrać się" jako czasownik zwrotny, ale "założyć coś"

Czyli:
"Wstałem i się ubrałem."
Ale:
"Wstałem i założyłem buty."


----------



## rotan

To juz naprawde bardzo drobiazgowe podejscie


----------



## zaffy

Całkiem niedawno moje dwie inne formy wzbudziły zdziwienie:

"Chodziliśmy cały dzień po grobach" - to normalna forma tu na południu.
"Jego syn podał się na dziadka" - Chyba wszyscy tak mówią na południu, na pewno w Krakowie. A ludzie mi powiedzieli, że nawet by nie wiedzieli o co chodzi.


----------



## rotan

Tos mnie zaskoczyl bo "podac sie na kogos" to nawet w Internecie nie moge znalezc 
O ile w ogole dobrze to interpretuje


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Tos mnie zaskoczyl bo "podac sie na kogos" to nawet w Internecie nie moge znalezc
> O ile w ogole dobrze to interpretuje


Tak, też szukałem i rzeczywiście ciężko to znaleźć, więc tu akurat mówimy ewidentnie źle. Tu znalazłem jakiś blog z małopolski:



 


A tu ktoś pyta jak jest "podać się na ojca" i inni nie wiedzą o co chodzi.


----------



## rotan

A co wlasciwie masz na mysli kiedy to mowisz?
"Podac sie" w sensie "powolac sie"? Czy cos innegom


----------



## zaffy

"Być podobnym do", czyli "wdać się w kogoś"

W Krakowie "Podał się na tatę.". Reszta "Wdał się w tatę"

Tutaj znalazłem komentarz. Od razu widać, że ktoś z południa:


----------



## rotan

Ciekawy zwrot, bedzie fajna okazja zeby tutejsi troche poglowkowali


----------



## zaffy




----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Ciekawy zwrot, bedzie fajna okazja zeby tutejsi troche poglowkowali


Najciekawsze jest to, że nie miałem bladego!!!! pojęcia, że inni tak nie mówią, po prostu "podać się na kogoś" to był dla mnie oczywisty i dość częsty zwrot.  Więc często nam się wydaje, że to jak mówimy, to wszyscy tak mówią. Dopiero jak masz kontakt z ludźmi z innego regionu, to wychodzą takie heca. Ostatnio przetestowałem żonę, żeby mi powiedziała, jak powiemy polsku, że ktoś jest podobny do dziadka, ojca itd. I od razu powiedziała "podać się na". 

Kiedyś powiedziałem, że lubiłem się "turlikać" jako dziecko, to ludzie na mnie się dziwnie popatrzyli. Potem się okazało, że południe Polski się "turlika", a cała reszta "turla".


----------



## rotan

Powiem szczerze ze nawet nie wiem czy jakis zwrot uzywany "tu na gorze" jest charakterystyczny dla nadmorskiej czesci kraju, nigdy sie w to nie zaglebialem 
Zawsze zglebialem tajniki "oficjalnego" jezyka, a nie poszczegolnych regionow


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Powiem szczerze ze nawet nie wiem czy jakis zwrot uzywany "tu na gorze" jest charakterystyczny dla nadmorskiej czesci kraju, nigdy sie w to nie zaglebialem
> Zawsze zglebialem tajniki "oficjalnego" jezyka, a nie poszczegolnych regionow


To by wyszło przy dłuższym przebywaniu lub częstych kontaktach z kimś z innej części Polski. Ale generalnie mam wrażenie, że na południu chyba najwięcej regionalizmów. Choćby nasze słynne "pole". Cała Polska się z nas śmieje.


----------



## rotan

Pole? A konkretnie?


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> Pole? A konkretnie?


Iść na zewnątrz, to "iść na pole" a nie "na dwór". Tutaj nikt nie mówi o dworze. 

Więc usłyszysz:
"Ale dziś zimno na polu."
"Gdzie Tomek?" "Na polu, bawi się z Anią."
"Na pole! Już! Marsz!" - powie rodzic do dziecka siedzącego przed kompem.


----------



## rotan

A, tak, to znam
Ciekawi mnie skad to sie wzielo


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Całkiem niedawno moje dwie inne formy wzbudziły zdziwienie:
> 
> "Chodziliśmy cały dzień po grobach" - to normalna forma tu na południu.
> "Jego syn podał się na dziadka" - Chyba wszyscy tak mówią na południu, na pewno w Krakowie. A ludzie mi powiedzieli, że nawet by nie wiedzieli o co chodzi.


Je też nie rozumiem tego zwrotu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Moim zdaniem należy rozróżniać pomiędzy mową formalną i nieformalną. Jeżeli ktoś rozmawia ze swoją rodziną, albo kumplami od piwa i mówi 'ubierz buty', to jego sprawa. Ale jeżeli ktoś pisze na przykład reguły zachowania się na pływalni, to powinien używać zwrotów z zasobu języka formalnego.


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> A, tak, to znam
> Ciekawi mnie skad to sie wzielo


Prawdopodobnie stąd, że pierwotnie "pole" oznaczało po prostu otwartą, niezadrzewioną przestrzeń. Stąd "polana" (otwarta przestrzeń w lesie), pole uprawne (otwarta przestrzeń przeznaczona do uprawy roślin - obecnie jest to główne znaczenie słowa "pole", przynajmniej w polszczyźnie ogólnokrajowej), "ruszać w pole" (wyruszać na wojnę lub bitwę - zwykle też prowadzoną na otwartej przestrzeni) i tak dalej.


----------



## rotan

Nie do konca to mialem na mysli
Chodzilo mi bardziej o dojscie skad to sie wzielo (lub dlaczego zostalo) tylko w tym konkretnym regionie


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Moim zdaniem należy rozróżniać pomiędzy mową formalną i nieformalną. Jeżeli ktoś rozmawia ze swoją rodziną, albo kumplami od piwa i mówi 'ubierz buty', to jego sprawa. Ale jeżeli ktoś pisze na przykład reguły zachowania się na pływalni, to powinien używać zwrotów z zasobu języka formalnego.


I to twierdzi zagorzały zwolennik gramatyki deskryptywnej? 

Prawdę mówiąc, nie widzę powodu, żeby Krakowianin rozmawiając z innymi Krakowianami miał nie używać polszczyzny małopolskiej. A jak się tam zaplącze jakiś obcy, powinien się zachowywać jak każdy porządny cudzoziemiec, czyli się nie wymądrzać tylko co najwyżej dopytać, jeżeli czegoś nie rozumie. Co innego, oczywiście, gdyby rzeczony Krakowianin znalazł się w Gdańsku czy w Szczecinie. Ale polszczyzna jest na tyle jednorodna i ma na tyle wysoką wzajemną zrozumiałość, że nawet wtedy bym się nie upierał przy używaniu z języka literackiego.

Co innego w przypadku gwar i dialektów, z których niektóre nawet walczą o status języka, które nie są powszechnie zrozumiałe. Ale odmiana małopolska polszczyzny do nich akurat nie należy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> I to twierdzi zagorzały zwolennik gramatyki deskryptywnej?


To chyba nieporozumienie. Nigdy się jako taki nie deklarowałem. Wręcz przeciwnie, uważam, że zarówno gramatyka preskryptywna jak i deskryptywna mają rację bytu i swoją rolę. Trzeba tylko znaleźć między nimi równowagę.


jasio said:


> m
> Prawdę mówiąc, nie widzę powodu, żeby Krakowianin rozmawiając z innymi Krakowianami miał nie używać polszczyzny małopolskiej. A jak się tam zaplącze jakiś obcy, powinien się zachowywać jak każdy porządny cudzoziemiec, czyli się nie wymądrzać tylko co najwyżej dopytać, jeżeli czegoś nie rozumie. Co innego, oczywiście, gdyby rzeczony Krakowianin znalazł się w Gdańsku czy w Szczecinie. Ale polszczyzna jest na tyle jednorodna i ma na tyle wysoką wzajemną zrozumiałość, że nawet wtedy bym się nie upierał przy używaniu z języka literackiego.
> 
> Co innego w przypadku gwar i dialektów, z których niektóre nawet walczą o status języka, które nie są powszechnie zrozumiałe. Ale odmiana małopolska polszczyzny do nich akurat nie należy.


Jak pokazują przykłady w tym wątku, regionalizmy są często niezrozumiałe dla osób z innych stron. Poza tym ja postulowałem używanie języka standardowego w tekstach formalnych, nie w towarzyskiej rozmowie (patrz #24).


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Jak pokazują przykłady w tym wątku, regionalizmy są często niezrozumiałe dla osób z innych stron. Poza tym ja postulowałem używanie języka standardowego w tekstach formalnych, nie w towarzyskiej rozmowie (patrz #24).


Pierwsze, co przyszło mi do głowy, to szkoła. Dlaczego krakowski wuefista nie miałby do krakowskich dzieciaków mówić "ubierzcie buty"? Tak samo, nie widzę powodu, żeby krakowska telewizja, radio, czy - szerzej - media, nie miały używać wyrażeń ewidentnie regionalnych - a ani jedno ani drugie nie jest rozmową towarzyską - a priorytetem w tym wypadku jest zrozumiałość dla grupy docelowej, a nie formalna poprawność z normą ogólnopolską. Być może zalecenia dla mediów ogólnopolskich nadawanych z Krakowa byłyby inne - ale w przypadku mediów regionalnych? Tam głównie swoi mówią (albo piszą) do swoich.

Po drugie, nie przesadzajmy z tym brakiem zrozumiałości. Na tle języków europejskich polski jest bardzo jednolity. W UK wystarczy ruszyć się poza swoje hrabstwo, żeby usłyszeć inny angielski, zróżnicowanie językowe Niemiec czy Włoch jest tak duże, że lokalne etnolekty uznaje się za dialekty wyłącznie z przyczyn politycznych, nawet hiszpański na południu jest zupełnie inny niż w centrum czy na północy - i pomijam tu kwestię odrębnych języków półwyspu iberyjskiego, jak kataloński, galisyjski czy asturyjski (nie mówiąc o baskijskim). Norweskie w ogóle są oficjalnie dwa. 

Więc ieżeli ktoś spoza regionu potrzebuje więcej niż ćwierć sekundy, żeby zrozumieć co to znaczy "chodziliśmy cały dzień po grobach" - zwłaszcza jeżeli ten zwrot jest użyty w prawidłowym kontekście, a nie w oderwaniu od niego, jak na forum - to może powinien oddać świadectwo ukończenia szkoły podstawowej? Oczywiście, bywają zwroty czy słowa mylące albo niezrozumiałe poza regionem, ale w zdecydowanej większości IMHO regionalizmy tylko dodają i oddają lokalny koloryt. Zwłaszcza, powtórzę, gdy kontekst pozwala wyłuskać właściwe znaczenie. Tym bardziej, że wystarczy raz usłyszeć, że krakusy wychodzą na pole a pyry jeżdżą baną, żeby zapamiętać to na długo (albo i na całe życie). A humorystyczne nieporozumienie na punkcie tego, gdzie się bawią dzieci, tylko utrwala takie informacje w pamięci.


----------



## Alana15

Jestem zdumiona, że niektórzy nie rozumieją 'podać się na kogoś'. Nie myślałam, że to może być regionalne, jak słynne 'iść na pole'.
'podać się do kogoś' - jak w tej rozmowie wklejonej powyżej - bym nie powiedziała, ale 'podać się na kogoś' jest u mnie powszechne (rzeczywiście na południu).


----------



## Alana15

jasio said:


> Pierwsze, co przyszło mi do głowy, to szkoła. Dlaczego krakowski wuefista nie miałby do krakowskich dzieciaków mówić "ubierzcie buty"? Tak samo, nie widzę powodu, żeby krakowska telewizja, radio, czy - szerzej - media, nie miały używać wyrażeń ewidentnie regionalnych - a ani jedno ani drugie nie jest rozmową towarzyską - a priorytetem w tym wypadku jest zrozumiałość dla grupy docelowej, a nie formalna poprawność z normą ogólnopolską. Być może zalecenia dla mediów ogólnopolskich nadawanych z Krakowa byłyby inne - ale w przypadku mediów regionalnych? Tam głównie swoi mówią (albo piszą) do swoich.
> 
> Po drugie, nie przesadzajmy z tym brakiem zrozumiałości. Na tle języków europejskich polski jest bardzo jednolity. W UK wystarczy ruszyć się poza swoje hrabstwo, żeby usłyszeć inny angielski, zróżnicowanie językowe Niemiec czy Włoch jest tak duże, że lokalne etnolekty uznaje się za dialekty wyłącznie z przyczyn politycznych, nawet hiszpański na południu jest zupełnie inny niż w centrum czy na północy - i pomijam tu kwestię odrębnych języków półwyspu iberyjskiego, jak kataloński, galisyjski czy asturyjski (nie mówiąc o baskijskim). Norweskie w ogóle są oficjalnie dwa.
> 
> Więc ieżeli ktoś spoza regionu potrzebuje więcej niż ćwierć sekundy, żeby zrozumieć co to znaczy "chodziliśmy cały dzień po grobach" - zwłaszcza jeżeli ten zwrot jest użyty w prawidłowym kontekście, a nie w oderwaniu od niego, jak na forum - to może powinien oddać świadectwo ukończenia szkoły podstawowej? Oczywiście, bywają zwroty czy słowa mylące albo niezrozumiałe poza regionem, ale w zdecydowanej większości IMHO regionalizmy tylko dodają i oddają lokalny koloryt. Zwłaszcza, powtórzę, gdy kontekst pozwala wyłuskać właściwe znaczenie. Tym bardziej, że wystarczy raz usłyszeć, że krakusy wychodzą na pole a pyry jeżdżą baną, żeby zapamiętać to na długo (albo i na całe życie). A humorystyczne nieporozumienie na punkcie tego, gdzie się bawią dzieci, tylko utrwala takie informacje w pamięci.


Kiedyś byłam świadkiem w piekarni, jak pan poprosił o bułkę paryską, a sprzedawczyni nie wiedziała, o co chodzi i odparła, że nie ma. Nie miała pojęcia, że chodzi o wekę, których było bardzo dużo na półce.....

Oczywiście 'weka' też ma różne znaczenia, żeby było ciekawiej.


----------



## jasio

Alana15 said:


> Kiedyś byłam świadkiem w piekarni, jak pan poprosił o bułkę paryską, a sprzedawczyni nie wiedziała, o co chodzi i odparła, że nie ma. Nie miała pojęcia, że chodzi o wekę, których było bardzo dużo na półce.....


W takich sytuacjach przydają się palce. ;-) Ewentualnie można pójść do sklepu samoobsługowego.

Nota bene, bułka paryska najwyraźniej ma liczne nazwy regionalne: bułka paryska – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny, Kraków nie jest tu wyjątkiem.


----------

